# How much do flemish giants eat?



## michellexgix (May 4, 2011)

How much pellets and vegetables do Flemish Giants eat?



Also whats your favourite colour of flemish giant. 

I love flemish giants, but not for another few years LOL


----------



## dragynflye (May 4, 2011)

a lot! lol i fill nut puppet's bowl every morning, with about a cup of food. it's almost always empty again the next morning. he has unlimited hay. i haven't exactly been measuring his greens, just a handfrul of leafy greens, some grass from outside, and various herbs from my garden. he's about four months old.

sandies are my favorite, but i love fawns, too.


----------



## amdfarm (May 5, 2011)

A LOT, for sure!! It's been awhile since I've only fed one at a time, as for the past 8 weeks, my doe has kits and then they're eating on their own also. I don't think she's nursing anymore.

I'm convinced I don't have rabbits, I have PIGS!!  They're oinks. Unlimited timothy hay. Pellet wise, I fill their J feeder a couple times a day and it holds 6-7 cups of pellets, but that's for 7 growing Flemish, not just one. They also get their salad/treat dishes once a day, tupperware containers about 2" deep. In it is oatmeal, BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds), calf manna, flax seed, oats, mix of greens on top, kale, romaine, parsely and cilantro, plus carrot chips and topped w/ applesauce. Yeah, they eat better than I do!! LOL

Hope, my doe, LOVES applesauce... she'll lick it all off before ever eating any of the greens it's on. She's a very dainty eater, but she can sure pack it in. Her kids seem to like it also. They also get a few apple slices a couple times a week.

Favorite color... light gray, what I have, but I also like steel and blue.


----------



## michellexgix (May 5, 2011)

Thank you 
They do eat alot don't they LOL. 
Anyone else?


----------



## Paddy Ohara (May 5, 2011)

Paddy O'Hara loves food. She flops down right in front of the fridge everyday especially when it is close to bedtime. I give her 1 cup of pellets everyday, unlimited hay, and a handful of fresh greens 2 times per day. She also gets veggie treats when she is out of her room, since she can talk myhusband into anything she gets more than I would appove of but she is a healthy weight at 18 lbs.


----------



## tristaw. (May 5, 2011)

My babyboy is 7 months old and he has a huge dog bowl( the hugest I have ever seen) filled to almost overflowing every morning and that lasts until the next morning. He has unlimited hay and he has a salad mid day.

( He's been known to steal food from cat dishes or toast crumbs that land on the floor)

He's steel gray and beautiful but huge. He is 23 lbs!!


----------



## Bunny Kisses (May 5, 2011)

*tristaw. wrote: *


> My babyboy is 7 months old and he has a huge dog bowl( the hugest I have ever seen) filled to almost overflowing every morning and that lasts until the next morning. He has unlimited hay and he has a salad mid day.
> 
> ( He's been known to steal food from cat dishes or toast crumbs that land on the floor)
> 
> He's steel gray and beautiful but huge. He is 23 lbs!!


I'd love to see a pic with you holding him so I could see how big 23 pounds is!!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 5, 2011)

Mine get as much pelletts as they will eat. And I like the blacks and blues. I like a very 'clean' looking rabbit.


----------

